# Zucche e meloni hanno la loro stagione



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

A me sembra di assistere a una progressiva adultizzazione dei bambini.
È un atteggiamento molto contraddittorio diffuso secondo il quale, forse per comodità e fretta, non si insegna ad allacciare le scarpe, ma si vogliono vedere precocità anacronistiche.
L'altro giorno su fb ho partecipato a una discussione vivace :mexican: perché ho osato dire che far fare calcio a un bambino di 4 anni era prematuro.
Ma questo non è un caso isolato. Qualche anno fa sono andata in una palestra a chiedere informazioni e ho visto bambine di due e tre anni in body e tutù che stavano per partecipare a una lezione di danza 
Sorvolo sull'entusiasmo di nonni e genitori quando un bimbetto che ancora non usa due parole a fila utilizza un tablet.
E che dire di bambini che giocano a rincorrersi che vengono denominati "fidanzatina" (termine per me orribile, ma anche inquietante dopo Erika e Omar)?
Tendete anche voi a anticipare i tempi con i vostri bambini o all'opposto a sostitutivi a loro in incombenze quotidiane di cui sono in grado di occuparsi, con tempi adeguati?

E al mio post...scatenate l'inferno


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra di assistere a una progressiva adultizzazione dei bambini.
> È un atteggiamento molto contraddittorio diffuso secondo il quale, forse per comodità e fretta, non si insegna ad allacciare le scarpe, ma si vogliono vedere precocità anacronistiche.
> *L'altro giorno su fb ho partecipato a una discussione vivace :mexican: perché ho osato dire che far fare calcio a un bambino di 4 anni era prematuro.*
> Ma questo non è un caso isolato. Qualche anno fa sono andata in una palestra a chiedere informazioni e ho visto bambine di due e tre anni in body e tutù che stavano per partecipare a una lezione di danza
> ...


Mio figlio ha 4 anni e gioca a Rugby :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mio figlio ha 4 anni e gioca a Rugby :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Scherzi, vero? 
:confuso:  :scared:


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzi, vero?
> :confuso:  :scared:


Assolutamente no.

Si chiama Rugby Tots. E' nato in Inghilterra ed è propedeutico al Rugby. 

A rugby vero e proprio cominciano a 6 anni

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

:triste:  :uhoh:


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :triste:  :uhoh:


Il rugby è uno sport meraviglioso..soprattutto dal punto di vista educativo

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

https://youtu.be/2KGBtOFvuHY


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra di assistere a una progressiva adultizzazione dei bambini.
> È un atteggiamento molto contraddittorio diffuso secondo il quale, forse per comodità e fretta, non si insegna ad allacciare le scarpe, ma si vogliono vedere precocità anacronistiche.
> L'altro giorno su fb ho partecipato a una discussione vivace :mexican: perché ho osato dire che far fare calcio a un bambino di 4 anni era prematuro.
> Ma questo non è un caso isolato. Qualche anno fa sono andata in una palestra a chiedere informazioni e ho visto bambine di due e tre anni in body e tutù che stavano per partecipare a una lezione di danza
> ...


Io sono dell'idea che un minimo di cose le devi insegnare 
Mi ricordo di una maestra che dopo i primi giorni di scuola diede come compito a casa:  imparare ad allacciarsi le stringhe delle scarpe e per le bimbe anche a farsi la coda da sole 
A me sembro una cosa giustissima 

Detto questo quando insegni un minimo di educazione..praticità..e predisposizione al dialogo 
Sei già a buon punto


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il rugby è uno sport meraviglioso..soprattutto dal punto di vista educativo
> 
> Buscopann


Te l'appoggio con tutte le scarpe :up:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

A me il rugby non piace, ma nel mio post parlavo di calcio, che mi piace.
La questione non è il tipo di sport, ma l'età.
Non si lascia più il tempo di giocare e sperimentare, ma si indirizzano i bambini ad attività strutturate.
Se poi lo sport viene fatto in forma di gioco vero (ho parecchi dubbi) non vedo perché usufruire di una struttura.
Ogni bambino si diverte ad appendersi, ma non lo si manda a dare gli anelli alla Yuri Chechi in forma di gioco.
Naturalmente poi i calciatori devono interrompere il gioco per farsi allacciare le scarpe!


----------



## Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me il rugby non piace, ma nel mio post parlavo di calcio, che mi piace.
> La questione non è il tipo di sport, ma l'età.
> Non si lascia più il tempo di giocare e sperimentare, ma si indirizzano i bambini ad attività strutturate.
> Se poi lo sport viene fatto in forma di gioco vero (ho parecchi dubbi) non vedo perché usufruire di una struttura.
> ...


Il rugby tots è proprio concepito in forma di gioco. Ma ha anche lo scopo di insegnare ai bimbi i valori di questo sport e soprattutto (entro certi limiti) la disciplina. È molto educativo

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il rugby tots è proprio concepito in forma di gioco. Ma ha anche lo scopo di insegnare ai bimbi i valori di questo sport e soprattutto (entro certi limiti) la disciplina. È molto educativo
> 
> Buscopann


L'ho già detto che per me la questione è l'età?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2017)

Io non ho mai indirizzato i miei figli a uno sport se non il nuoto da quando avevano pochi mesi ma era una cosa che lo divertiva molto 
A 5 anni mio figlio voleva giocare a calcio gli dissi che era troppo piccolino
Due gg dopo tornó dall'asilo con un foglio in cui si diceva che la scuola calcio era aperta per i bambini del suo anno. Ho dato retta alla sua voglia di giocare e l'ho iscritto


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il rugby tots è proprio concepito in forma di gioco. Ma ha anche lo scopo di insegnare ai bimbi i valori di questo sport e soprattutto (entro certi limiti) la disciplina. È molto educativo
> 
> Buscopann


In effetti molto sport di gruppo ( squadre) sono sviluppati per i più piccolini come forma di aggregazione e coesione che sviluppi tra le altre cose il senso della disciplina, creare un gruppo armonioso e rispettare il compagno 
 non conta il risultato sportivo


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il rugby è uno sport meraviglioso..soprattutto dal punto di vista educativo
> 
> Buscopann


Concordo 

Ma io sono X non forzare 
Mia figlia ha imparato a sciare a 4 anni e mezzo 
Il secondo vedeva lei è a tre ha messo sci

Importante che sia un gioco senza le forzature che vedo in giro 
X il resto cerco di crescerli indipendenti sempre con un occhio puntato dove possibile 
Ma nel gioco sport non vedo nulla di male 
Qnto a tablet ecc io arrivo ad odiarli ma Fano parte della loro vita ed è da accettare senza abuso


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2017)

Snche all agonismo ero scettica poi adesso ne dico un gran bene ambiente sano ottome figure di riferimento sani  valori 
Hanno iniziato a 7 anni


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho mai indirizzato i miei figli a uno sport se non il nuoto da quando avevano pochi mesi ma era una cosa che lo divertiva molto
> A 5 anni mio figlio voleva giocare a calcio gli dissi che era troppo piccolino
> Due gg dopo tornó dall'asilo con un foglio in cui si diceva che la scuola calcio era aperta per i bambini del suo anno. Ho dato retta alla sua voglia di giocare e l'ho iscritto


Tra 4 e 5 anni non c'è un anno secondo il metro adulto ma molti di più.


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra di assistere a una progressiva adultizzazione dei bambini.
> È un atteggiamento molto contraddittorio diffuso secondo il quale, forse per comodità e fretta, non si insegna ad allacciare le scarpe, ma si vogliono vedere precocità anacronistiche.
> L'altro giorno su fb ho partecipato a una discussione vivace :mexican: perché ho osato dire che far fare calcio a un bambino di 4 anni era prematuro.
> Ma questo non è un caso isolato. Qualche anno fa sono andata in una palestra a chiedere informazioni e ho visto bambine di due e tre anni in body e tutù che stavano per partecipare a una lezione di danza
> ...



Tendenzialmente sono d'accordo con te: lo sport come viene proposto oggi e come viene vissuto dai genitori, e di riflesso dai figli, per la maggior parte dei casi che vedo, mi fa abbastanza schifo. Sono poche le realtà, spesso nel mondo del rugby accade, in cui la centralità dell'azione educativa è il bambino. Purtroppo. Assisto a veri e propri abomini sia nel mondo del calcio (orrore!) che in quello della danza (ritmica, classica, moderna etc) che viene voglia di prendere i piccoli e buttarli in un bosco per farli arrampicare, correre, saltare e rotolarsi in libertà, perchè è quello che serve loro nei primi anni. Altro che indossare divise e ricoprire ruoli che neanche sanno se sono di loro gradimento, tanto per soddisfare i bisogni atavici di padri e madri spesso frustrati da passati di mancanza.

A proposito di "fidanzatini" ho visto genitori di bambini della materna chiamarsi fra loro "consuoceri" e proporre, pensando che sia divertente, schemi adulti ai piccoli, tipo regalini a San valentino e obbrobri simili.


Sull'utilizzo di supporti tecnologici stendo anch'io un velo pietoso: tablet in mano, sguardo catatonico e passa la serata specie nei locali o comunque in compagnia. Pure rallegrandosene, eh. Una roba da gente che della tecnologia ha capito solo la crosta mangiandone, e facendone mangiare, solo la parte bruciata.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente sono d'accordo con te: lo sport come viene proposto oggi e come viene vissuto dai genitori, e di riflesso dai figli, per la maggior parte dei casi che vedo, mi fa abbastanza schifo. Sono poche le realtà, spesso nel mondo del rugby accade, in cui la centralità dell'azione educativa è il bambino. Purtroppo. Assisto a veri e propri abomini sia nel mondo del calcio (orrore!) che in quello della danza (ritmica, classica, moderna etc) che viene voglia di prendere i piccoli e buttarli in un bosco per farli arrampicare, correre, saltare e rotolarsi in libertà, perchè è quello che serve loro nei primi anni. Altro che indossare divise e ricoprire ruoli che neanche sanno se sono di loro gradimento, tanto per soddisfare i bisogni atavici di padri e madri spesso frustrati da passati di mancanza.
> 
> A proposito di "fidanzatini" ho visto genitori di bambini della materna chiamarsi fra loro "consuoceri" e proporre, pensando che sia divertente, schemi adulti ai piccoli, tipo regalini a San valentino e obbrobri simili.
> 
> ...


Quella dei regalini è  orribile 

Ma non si usa più fare solo regalini ai compleanni in segno di semplice amicizia ?


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente sono d'accordo con te: lo  sport come viene proposto oggi e come viene vissuto dai genitori, e di  riflesso dai figli, per la maggior parte dei casi che vedo, mi fa  abbastanza schifo. Sono poche le realtà, spesso nel mondo del rugby  accade, in cui la centralità dell'azione educativa è il bambino.  Purtroppo. Assisto a veri e propri abomini sia nel mondo del calcio  (orrore!) che in quello della danza (ritmica, classica, moderna etc) che  viene voglia di prendere i piccoli e buttarli in un bosco per farli  arrampicare, correre, saltare e rotolarsi in libertà, perchè è quello  che serve loro nei primi anni. Altro che indossare divise e ricoprire  ruoli che neanche sanno se sono di loro gradimento, tanto per soddisfare  i bisogni atavici di padri e madri spesso frustrati da passati di  mancanza.





Infatti è fondamentale il buonsenso dell insegnante e del genitore 

I miei per anni hanno sciato in un contesto ben poco agonistico se non qualche gara ma tanto di gioco fuoripista neve salti bosco 

Chi voleva L agonismo esasperato andava per altri lidi fatto di pali pali allenamento tecnico a video cuffiette nel casco X suggerisce gli anticipi di porta roba da fuori di melone completi 

Crescendo mi hanno chiesto loro di passare  a fare più allentamenti consapevoli del sacrificio in termini di tempo libero orari ecc e Maggior concentrazione a scuola 

Per adesso tengono botta anzi non è che si ammazzino di libri però ad es mia figlia ha finito pali alle 1430 un ora di riposo ora studia fino a stasera qnd poi vedrà un po di amichr o una piazza e Poi domani sveglia alle 6 X gare

Devo dire che da rigore disciplina cura del corpo ma hanno spazio abbandonante X cazzeggaire anche qnd sono via X gare

Scelta loro che dunque io aiuto e appoggio ma appunto  fatta con la loro testa e da parte mia zero pressioni  anzi ... In super  G mi raccomando andate piano


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quella dei regalini è  orribile
> 
> Ma non si usa più fare solo regalini ai compleanni in segno di semplice amicizia ?


Io ho tagliato feste festicciole in super circoli e ogni volta 10/15 euro a botta di regali anche due teste a settimana ma che cazzo ma vi parlo di elementari eh 

Stop !


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ho tagliato feste festicciole in super circoli e ogni volta 10/15 euro a botta di regali anche due teste a settimana ma che cazzo ma vi parlo di elementari eh
> 
> Stop !


a me già i diciottesimo che sembran matrimoni mi mettono "tristesse"


----------



## spleen (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra di assistere a una progressiva adultizzazione dei bambini.
> È un atteggiamento molto contraddittorio diffuso secondo il quale, forse per comodità e fretta, non si insegna ad allacciare le scarpe, ma si vogliono vedere precocità anacronistiche.
> L'altro giorno su fb ho partecipato a una discussione vivace :mexican: perché ho osato dire che far fare calcio a un bambino di 4 anni era prematuro.
> Ma questo non è un caso isolato. Qualche anno fa sono andata in una palestra a chiedere informazioni e ho visto bambine di due e tre anni in body e tutù che stavano per partecipare a una lezione di danza
> ...


Ai miei figli ho lasciato fare quello che hanno voluto, quando lo hanno voluto, non ho mai imposto nulla, ho preteso solo che nelle varie attività non trascurasssero lo studio.
La più dotata era mia figlia, avrebbe avuto un avvenire in ginnastica ma essendo che sarebbe dovuto andare ad allenamenti intensivi quasi ogni giorno, ha rinunciato perchè non se la sentiva.

Spingere i bambini a fare cose troppo presto è un problema degli adulti che proiettano su di loro.
La spinta alla competizione diventa fin troppo seria ed educativamente non penso faccia proprio bene ai piccoli.


----------



## Piperita (4 Febbraio 2017)

Mio figlio maggiore ha provato a fare diverse cose, ma il suo interesse durava poco, appena iniziava ad avere risultati si stancava e cambiava. Il secondo ha sempre avuto la passione per il calcio e ce l'ha ancora. La piccola adorava la danza che ha fatto per poco tempo. Non li ho mai forzati, anzi  avevo paura che trascurassero la scuola.


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Infatti è fondamentale il buonsenso dell insegnante e del genitore
> 
> I miei per anni hanno sciato in un contesto ben poco agonistico se non qualche gara ma tanto di gioco fuoripista neve salti bosco
> 
> ...


Scusami, ma continuo a trovare intollerabile la poca cura che investi nel porti. Non riesco a leggerti. Sicuramente dirai cose interessantissime, ma proprio non ce la faccio a districarmi fra abbreviazioni, troncature e grovigli di parole.


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Spingere i bambini a fare cose troppo presto è un problema degli adulti che proiettano su di loro.
> La spinta alla competizione diventa fin troppo seria ed educativamente non penso faccia proprio bene ai piccoli.


Quello che si può fare è proporre delle attività motorie previa osservazione delle modalità gestionali dell'ambiente in cui si svolgono. Se non si evince, come quasi sempre accade, una predisposizione particolare, dare la possibilità ai bambini di sperimentare il maggior numero possibile di situazioni di avviamento allo sport affinchè il loro bagaglio si arricchisca e possano, eventualmente, scegliere autonomamente la disciplina che li appassiona. 


Recentemente guardavo in tv un servizio molto serio,  non ricordo se cinese o coreano, in cui bambini e bambine di pochi anni venivano letteralmente consegnati a istituzioni sportive col compito di trasformarli in campioni di ginnastica. Le aspettative da parte dei familiari erano altissime, anche in termini di rientro economico, ma gli occhi tristi di quei piccoli, privati degli affetti più cari, del gioco e di ogni tipo di autonomia, facevano drizzare i peli delle braccia. Gli istruttori erano aguzzini, zero umanità. Da brivido veramente. Pensavo che se anche uno di quei bambini arrivasse ad una medaglia olimpica, evento non foss'altro che per una questione di probabilità piuttosto remota, sarebbe ben poca cosa di fronte ad una vita intera letteralmente consumata senza essere vissuta.

Perfino se ci sono una passione inequivocabile e spirito di sacrificio da parte dell'atleta stesso, seppur bambino, io nutro dei dubbi sulla "specializzazione" precoce.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scusami, ma continuo a trovare intollerabile la poca cura che investi nel porti. Non riesco a leggerti. Sicuramente dirai cose interessantissime, ma proprio non ce la faccio a districarmi fra abbreviazioni, troncature e grovigli di parole.


Ma oggi ha solo un paio di errori di battitura, meno di me!


----------



## Andrea Lila (4 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma oggi ha solo un paio di errori di battitura, meno di me!


Ma che dici  Di solito la salto a piè pari, ma stasera ci ho provato e mi si è seccata la gola  a metà post.

Scusa @_Carola_, detesto ogni sapientino di ogni specie, ma proprio trovo che la mancanza di cura per i propri scritti riveli mancanza di rispetto per chi legge e quindi mi indispongo. Ah, ma te l'avevo già detto?:rotfl:


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma che dici  Di solito la salto a piè pari, ma stasera ci ho provato e mi si è seccata la gola  a metà post.
> 
> Scusa @_Carola_, detesto ogni sapientino di ogni specie, ma proprio trovo che la mancanza di cura per i propri scritti riveli mancanza di rispetto per chi legge e quindi mi indispongo. Ah, ma te l'avevo già detto?:rotfl:


Scrivo solo dal cellualre e spesso in condizioni incasinate ..
Credo di non essermi mai collegata dal pc e quindi faccio casino tra corettore tastiera ecc

Mi dispiace se la prendi addirittura come poca cura verso di te...
Un po precisin precisetti eh


----------



## Piperita (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quello che si può fare è proporre delle attività motorie previa osservazione delle modalità gestionali dell'ambiente in cui si svolgono. Se non si evince, come quasi sempre accade, una predisposizione particolare, dare la possibilità ai bambini di sperimentare il maggior numero possibile di situazioni di avviamento allo sport affinchè il loro bagaglio si arricchisca e possano, eventualmente, scegliere autonomamente la disciplina che li appassiona.
> 
> 
> Recentemente guardavo in tv un servizio molto serio,  non ricordo se cinese o coreano, in cui bambini e bambine di pochi anni venivano letteralmente consegnati a istituzioni sportive col compito di trasformarli in campioni di ginnastica. Le aspettative da parte dei familiari erano altissime, anche in termini di rientro economico, ma gli occhi tristi di quei piccoli, privati degli affetti più cari, del gioco e di ogni tipo di autonomia, facevano drizzare i peli delle braccia. Gli istruttori erano aguzzini, zero umanità. Da brivido veramente. Pensavo che se anche uno di quei bambini arrivasse ad una medaglia olimpica, evento non foss'altro che per una questione di probabilità piuttosto remota, sarebbe ben poca cosa di fronte ad una vita intera letteralmente consumata senza essere vissuta.
> ...


Credo in alcuni casi si tratti di cultura locale.
Ho letto, qualche mese fa, un articolo sulle bambine contorsioniste di Corea ( credo), solo poche elette riuscivano ad entrare in quella scuola da piccolissime, più sono piccole e più brave diventano. Tantissimi sacrifici, ma per loro è un investimento per il futuro, oltre ad essere un fatto culturale. Dalle foto sembravano molto impegnate ma anche felici.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scusami, ma continuo a trovare intollerabile la poca cura che investi nel porti. Non riesco a leggerti. Sicuramente dirai cose interessantissime, ma proprio non ce la faccio a districarmi fra abbreviazioni, troncature e grovigli di parole.





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma che dici  Di solito la salto a piè pari, ma stasera ci ho provato e mi si è seccata la gola  a metà post.
> 
> Scusa @_Carola_, detesto ogni sapientino di ogni specie, ma proprio trovo che la mancanza di cura per i propri scritti riveli mancanza di rispetto per chi legge e quindi mi indispongo. Ah, ma te l'avevo già detto?:rotfl:


In effetti con questi T9 si fa parecchio casino. Capita spesso anche a me quando scrivo dallo smartphone.
Poi ho lo scrupolo di rileggere e provo a correggere quello che riesco.
Non penso che sia una mancanza di rispetto però.
Siamo liberi di scegliere ciò che ci piace leggere anche in base a come viene scritto.
Io ad esempio adoro [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] e penso che si capisca anche. Però odio anche gli scritti prolissi e non leggo certamente tutto quello che scrive :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti con questi T9 si fa parecchio casino. Capita spesso anche a me quando scrivo dallo smartphone.
> Poi ho lo scrupolo di rileggere e provo a correggere quello che riesco.
> Non penso che sia una mancanza di rispetto però.
> Siamo liberi di scegliere ciò che ci piace leggere anche in base a come viene scritto.
> ...



 [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] secondo me lo fa apposta :rotfl:

Si [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] invece trovo interessante cercare di decifrare i suoi scritti credo dipenda dal fatto che scrive mentre è impegnata in altro ...che so fare la spesa e per la fretta non rilegga 

Comunque personalmente abolire i il t9


----------



## Buscopann (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] secondo me lo fa apposta :rotfl:
> 
> Si [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] invece trovo interessante cercare di decifrare i suoi scritti credo dipenda dal fatto che scrive mentre è impegnata in altro ...che so fare la spesa e per la fretta non rilegga
> 
> Comunque personalmente abolire i il t9


Te l'appoggio con tanto di palpata accademica. Solo su una cosa dissento. Per me [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] non lo fa apposta. È proprio così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio con tanto di palpata accademica. Solo su una cosa dissento. Per me [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] non lo fa apposta. È proprio così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma si diverte


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti con questi T9 si fa parecchio casino. Capita spesso anche a me quando scrivo dallo smartphone.
> Poi ho lo scrupolo di rileggere e provo a correggere quello che riesco.
> Non penso che sia una mancanza di rispetto però.
> Siamo liberi di scegliere ciò che ci piace leggere anche in base a come viene scritto.
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_ipazia_ secondo me lo fa apposta :rotfl:
> 
> Si @_Carola_ invece trovo interessante cercare di decifrare i suoi scritti credo dipenda dal fatto che scrive mentre è impegnata in altro ...che so fare la spesa e per la fretta non rilegga
> 
> Comunque personalmente abolire i il t9





Buscopann ha detto:


> Te l'appoggio con tanto di palpata accademica. Solo su una cosa dissento. Per me @_ipazia_ non lo fa apposta. È proprio così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

prolissa sono prolissa...specialmente quando scrivo principalmente per me, per fare chiarezza...

su alcune cose, che mi sono già chiare, so essere molto sintetica :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> prolissa sono prolissa...specialmente quando scrivo principalmente per me, per fare chiarezza...
> 
> *su alcune cose, che mi sono già chiare, so essere molto sintetica * :carneval:


Quindi sui pompini in rovesciata sai essere concisa :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Credo in alcuni casi si tratti di cultura locale.
> Ho letto, qualche mese fa, un articolo sulle bambine contorsioniste di Corea ( credo), solo poche elette riuscivano ad entrare in quella scuola da piccolissime, più sono piccole e più brave diventano. Tantissimi sacrifici, ma per loro è un investimento per il futuro, oltre ad essere un fatto culturale. Dalle foto sembravano molto impegnate ma anche felici.


I bambini vogliono compiacere i genitori generalmente.
I casi in cui vi si oppongono sono rari.
Io ho trovato ridicolo che nelle risposte su fb tutti enfatizzassero la volontà e la scelta del bambino di QUATTRO anni!
Naturalmente quando lo stesso bambino dirà che non vuole fare qualcosa gradito ai genitori, questi diranno che si tratta di capricci, azzerando il valore della sua volontà.
Dicevo altre volte che esistono nei genitori delle false convinzioni sui bambini che, principalmente, comprendono la capacità di scelta che ovviamente dipende da conoscenze e capacità di compiere confronti che i bambini non possono possedere se non dopo molti anni di esperienze e di insegnamento formalizzato.
Questo accade quando hanno quattro anni per il rugby ma anche a due per la merenda o a dodici per gli idoli.
È una sopravvalutazione per proiezione.
Quale genitore non dice "è come me!" qualche volta?
È umano che questo avvenga e l'educazione avviene anche per modellamento e le esperienze le scelgono giustamente  i genitori.
Quello che mi spaventa è la precocità di esperienze formalizzate e l'ostinazione ad attribuirle a una libera scelta.
Il fatto è che l'idea di formare persone libere di scegliere è talmente forte che si vuole negare la propria scelta e la GIUSTA imposizione (magari non a quattro anni) delle attività gradite.
Il problema è che si impongono anche pregiudizi del tipo "noi e loro" quali il rugby è formativo il calcio no o peggio ancora "noi siamo sportivi, loro no". Assecondare lo schema duale nei confronti delle altre persone non è mai buona cosa.
Inoltre porre la libertà di scelta dei figli come principio educativo base, consapevolmente o no, porta alla creazione di figli insicuri in modo spaventoso e disponibili a diventare bulli o haters pur di adeguarsi a gruppi che danno sicurezze.
Ci sono mamme che, convinte di avere piccoli gourmet, seguono i gusti dei bambini assecondandoli in tutte le scelte alimentari (ovviamente formate da loro stesse quindi ci sono bambini carnivori e vegani "per scelta ":facepalm per scoprire magari che adorano mangiare alla mensa scolastica proprio perché non devono scegliere. Salvo quelli i cui genitori non parlano d'altro che di quanto disgustosa sia, ritrovandosi i bambini che confermano, dopo aver trangugiato tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> prolissa sono prolissa...specialmente quando scrivo principalmente per me, per fare chiarezza...
> 
> su alcune cose, che mi sono già chiare, so essere molto sintetica :carneval:


Quindi puoi mandare tranquillamente a vaffa a me e [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] perché è  chiaro che ti stavamo perculando


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effipazia on questi T9 si fa parecchio casino. Capita spesso anche a me quando scrivo dallo smartphone.
> Poi ho lo scrupolo di rileggere e provo a correggere quello che riesco.
> Non penso che sia una mancanza di rispetto però.
> Siamo liberi di scegliere ciò che ci piace leggere anche in base a come viene scritto.
> ...


Anch'io scrivo spesso da smartphone o tablet e perdo del tempo nelle correzioni, anche di una virgola, se penso possa servire a rendere più agevole la fruizione delle cazzate che dico. Per me è indice di cura, oltre che dei propri pensieri, dell'altro. 

Carola non la leggo quasi mai, ipazia è prolissa e a volte nun gliela faccio per questioni mie di tempo, ma scorre,  è chiara, diretta, attenta. Preziosa direi.


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] secondo me lo fa apposta :rotfl:
> 
> Si [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] invece trovo interessante cercare di decifrare i suoi scritti credo dipenda dal fatto che scrive mentre è impegnata in altro ...che so fare la spesa e per la fretta non rilegga
> 
> Comunque personalmente abolire i il t9



 Si hai ragione 
Mi piace partecipare ma davvero non ho tempo
A volte scrivo ferma in autogrill a volte in ovovia ( è capitato ) in coda al super ecc 

Ma mai mai seduta davanti ad un pc 

Scusate rileggerò ma davvero ho una vita molto incasinata 
Dal pc non sarei sto disastro ma la sera credetemi vi leggo dal letto dove il pc mi rifiuto se no mi sale ansia da tabelle di lavoro risultati ecc ecc 

Buona domenica


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anch'io scrivo spesso da smartphone o tablet e perdo del tempo nelle correzioni, anche di una virgola, se penso possa servire a rendere più agevole la fruizione delle cazzate che dico. Per me è indice di cura, oltre che dei propri pensieri, dell'altro.
> 
> Carola non la leggo quasi mai, ipazia è prolissa e a volte nun gliela faccio per questioni mie di tempo, ma scorre,  è chiara, diretta, attenta. Preziosa direi.


Ma allora se non mi leggi e che te esci  con sto pippone scusa ???

Comunque starò più attenta 
Sucate 

Ps: scusate


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si hai ragione
> Mi piace partecipare ma davvero non ho tempo
> A volte scrivo ferma in autogrill a volte in ovovia ( è capitato ) in coda al super ecc
> 
> ...


Mi sembri la mia amica Catia che ha il marito che lavora fuori e lei praticamente fa la tassista ai figli tutti i pomeriggi ( 3 figli)  tra attività sportive..pianoforte...chitarra...catechismo...doposcuola...compleanni... la chiamo trottola.. :rotfl:


----------



## Piperita (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I bambini vogliono compiacere i genitori generalmente.
> I casi in cui vi si oppongono sono rari.
> Io ho trovato ridicolo che nelle risposte su fb tutti enfatizzassero la volontà e la scelta del bambino di QUATTRO anni!
> Naturalmente quando lo stesso bambino dirà che non vuole fare qualcosa gradito ai genitori, questi diranno che si tratta di capricci, azzerando il valore della sua volontà.
> ...


Sembra la rivincita dei frustrati (genitori)

"tutto quello che non ho potuto fare io, lo farà adesso mio figlio"

Da noi fino a qualche anno fa, adesso un pò meno, la strada era la compagna di giochi dei bambini.
Un pallone e via. I bambini erano felici e crescevano bene, inoltre erano anche più furbi. Anche per prendere la palla dovevano sgomitare e trovare la tattica giusta. Adesso tra pc, videogiochi e cose varie sembrano sempre in stand by


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi puoi mandare tranquillamente a vaffa a me e @_Buscopann_ perché è  chiaro che ti stavamo perculando


...ma mi fate rotolare quando lo fate!! 

mi piace per la verità...lo sento come vicinanza e accettazione


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma allora se non mi leggi e che te esci  con sto pippone scusa ???
> 
> Comunque starò più attenta
> Sucate
> ...


"Sucate" lo dici a tua sorella se permetti. E non fare finta di aver sbagliato perchè quando vuoi, evidentemente, sai essere chiara. Per la cronaca ti ho risposto perchè mi avevi quotata sennò col cavolo che ti leggevo. 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembri la mia amica Catia che ha il marito che lavora fuori e lei praticamente fa la tassista ai figli tutti i pomeriggi ( 3 figli)  tra attività sportive..pianoforte...chitarra...catechismo...doposcuola...compleanni... la chiamo trottola.. :rotfl:


Ma non siamo tutti un po' così, presi da mille impegni, lavoro e corse varie appresso ai figli e alle nostre cose? 
Sciatteria semantica per me è sciatteria mentale. E gli sciatti proprio mi rimbalzano.


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi sembri la mia amica Catia che ha il marito che lavora fuori e lei praticamente fa la tassista ai figli tutti i pomeriggi ( 3 figli)  tra attività sportive..pianoforte...chitarra...catechismo...doposcuola...compleanni... la chiamo trottola.. :rotfl:


Sì solo che io trottolo anche tra Lombardia e Piemonte X clienti 
Avevo trovato una tata automunita mi ha chiesto L impossibile di soldi
Allora ho spostato le attività vicino a casa ma la montagna ancora non sono riuscita 
Adesso vedo se mi aprono uno ski-lift in collina


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> "Sucate" lo dici a tua sorella se permetti. E non fare finta di aver sbagliato perchè quando vuoi, evidentemente, sai essere chiara. Per la cronaca ti ho risposto perchè mi avevi quotata sennò col cavolo che ti leggevo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che L ho affatto approsta eccome a scrivere sucate c'è scritto scusate poco sotto miss ironia 
E non mi leggere non mi cambia la vita credimi e ti assicuro che sono tutto meno che sciatta 
Tu sei parecchio acida e pensa che io credevo che fossi un uomo 
Rilassati e continua pure a farmi rimbalzare tesoro credo che con sommo  dolore me ne farò una ragione


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Guarda che L ho affatto approsta eccome a scrivere sucate c'è scritto scusate poco sotto miss ironia
> E non mi leggere non mi cambia la vita credimi e ti assicuro che sono tutto meno che sciatta
> Tu sei parecchio acida e pensa che io credevo che fossi un uomo
> Rilassati e continua pure a farmi rimbalzare tesoro credo che con sommo  dolore me ne farò una ragione



Sei troppo stupida.

Anzi, i tuoi post sono troppo stupidi, scusa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sembra la rivincita dei frustrati (genitori)
> 
> "tutto quello che non ho potuto fare io, lo farà adesso mio figlio"
> 
> ...


Si cercano ambienti "protetti" e i bambini pensano di vivere in un campo minato.


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sei troppo stupida.
> 
> Anzi, i tuoi post sono troppo stupidi, scusa.


Ma se non li leggi mai 

Ma rilassati sei triste


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti con questi T9 si fa parecchio casino. Capita spesso anche a me quando scrivo dallo smartphone.
> Poi ho lo scrupolo di rileggere e provo a correggere quello che riesco.
> Non penso che sia una mancanza di rispetto però.
> Siamo liberi di scegliere ciò che ci piace leggere anche in base a come viene scritto.
> ...


Ma si buscopan non importa 
Io lei non L ho mai letta ma semplicem perché ci sono utenti che trovo molto interessanti e altri no e passo oltre senza neppure dirlo credo sia così un po X tutti anche in relazione al tempo.
Ma sottolinearlo lo trovo davvero da asilo mariuccia 

Anche io trovo ipazia interessante ed in gamba ma scrive tantissimo e non sempre ho tempo 
Nel post di Nina che ho seguito attentamente li ho letti tutti perché diceva cose interessanti ed estremamente vere


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma se non li leggi mai
> 
> Ma rilassati sei triste



Basta tentare di leggerli, e l'ho fatto, per rendermene conto.


Ed ogni tuo post me lo conferma.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ma mi fate rotolare quando lo fate!!
> 
> mi piace per la verità...lo sento come vicinanza e accettazione


In effetti ti si vuoi proprio bene


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma si buscopan non importa
> Io lei non L ho mai letta ma semplicem perché ci sono utenti che trovo molto interessanti e altri no e passo oltre senza neppure dirlo credo sia così un po X tutti anche in relazione al tempo.
> Ma sottolinearlo lo trovo davvero da asilo mariuccia



Ha parlato la scienziata troppo impegnata per degnarsi di scrivere in un italiano da prima elementare. Ma per favore, scendi da quel piedistallo sul quale ti sei issata chè la tua prosopopea sprizza da ogni k e X che infili a casaccio.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ha parlato la scienziata troppo impegnata per degnarsi di scrivere in un italiano da prima elementare. Ma per favore, scendi da quel piedistallo sul quale ti sei issata chè la tua prosopopea sprizza da ogni k e X che infili a casaccio.


Perché ti urta così tanto una scrittura trascurata?
All'inizio io Rossi (era il primo nickname di Carola) la saltavo. Come saltavo altri utenti incomprensibili o noiosamente ripetitivi. Del resto è capitato che dopo un paio d'anni un utente assiduo mi chiedesse se ero tradita o traditrice .
Ognuno scrive come vuole e come può.
Perché ti irrita?


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ti urta così tanto una scrittura trascurata?
> All'inizio io Rossi (era il primo nickname di Carola) la saltavo. Come saltavo altri utenti incomprensibili o noiosamente ripetitivi. Del resto è capitato che dopo un paio d'anni un utente assiduo mi chiedesse se ero tradita o traditrice .
> Ognuno scrive come vuole e come può.
> Perché ti irrita?



All'inizio, quando è arrivata in qualità di traditrice, perdevo tempo nella decodifica dei suoi post, poi l'ho lasciata perdere perchè comunque quello che diceva non mi interessava. Inoltre mi urtava quell'evidenziare sempre la condizione economica florida, lo sci (manco i suoi figli fossero gli unici al mondo a praticare sport), il suo essere sempre talmente indaffarata nelle questioni della vita da non avere un attimo di calma per scrivere come cristo comanda, ripeto, almeno da elementari. Mi pare un'utente presuntuosa, pochissimo attenta agli altri, concentrata sulle sue cose, egocentrica, supponente, che si sente "superiore" senza averne minimamente le caratteristiche basilari. L'ho riletta, ho tentato almeno, perchè mi ha quotata in un lungo post di cui non ho capito una mazza e mi chiedo come si possa fare, in un luogo in cui l'unico strumento che si ha a disposizione è la scrittura, ad essere così pieni di se stessi da dare in pasto agli interlocutori minestroni di parole affastellate alla meno peggio senza preoccuparsene minimamente. Si deve essere proprio sicuri di sè! Ma del resto ha corrispondenza, perchè mai dovrebbe migliorarsi? Un bel chissenefrega se tizia o caio non la capiscono, gli si dà dell'acida e della triste persona e si tira innanzi. In sostanza è un'arrogante del cazzo. Perciò mi irrita


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ti urta così tanto una scrittura trascurata?
> All'inizio io Rossi (era il primo nickname di Carola) la saltavo. Come saltavo altri utenti incomprensibili o noiosamente ripetitivi. Del resto è capitato che dopo un paio d'anni un utente assiduo mi chiedesse se ero tradita o traditrice .
> Ognuno scrive come vuole e come può.
> Perché ti irrita?


Perché ha dei problemi evidentemente 
Una persona in pace e serena non attacca ad cazzum
Comunque vedo che continua a leggere  e a me non me ne può fregare di meno 

Cambiamo discorso 
Qui nevica ed è molto bello tutto ovattato e a proposito del tuo post oggi hanno fatto una gara di sci a squadre mettendo insieme ragazzini forti e altri meno portati al risultato ( seppur anche il più scarso   dello sci club 
Scii divinamente ).
Poi hanno sommato i risultati e premiato tutti per L impegno 
Quello che mi piace di Qsto sci fatto così   e che ogni tanto hanno queste iniziative pur essendo uno sport individuale e tutti i genitori hanno partecipato alla fine con feste e banchetti un po come X il rugby


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché ha dei problemi evidentemente
> Una persona in pace e serena non attacca ad cazzum
> Comunque vedo che continua a leggere  e a me non me ne può fregare di meno
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] Come volevasi dimostrare: nella prima parte dice che i problemi sono degli altri. Lei no. Per carità. Nella seconda dice quanto è figa la sua vita. Sempre la stessa pappa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> All'inizio, quando è arrivata in qualità di traditrice, perdevo tempo nella decodifica dei suoi post, poi l'ho lasciata perdere perchè comunque quello che diceva non mi interessava. Inoltre mi urtava quell'evidenziare sempre la condizione economica florida, lo sci (manco i suoi figli fossero gli unici al mondo a praticare sport), il suo essere sempre talmente indaffarata nelle questioni della vita da non avere un attimo di calma per scrivere come cristo comanda, ripeto, almeno da elementari. Mi pare un'utente presuntuosa, pochissimo attenta agli altri, concentrata sulle sue cose, egocentrica, supponente, che si sente "superiore" senza averne minimamente le caratteristiche basilari. L'ho riletta, ho tentato almeno, perchè mi ha quotata in un lungo post di cui non ho capito una mazza e mi chiedo come si possa fare, in un luogo in cui l'unico strumento che si ha a disposizione è la scrittura, ad essere così pieni di se stessi da dare in pasto agli interlocutori minestroni di parole affastellate alla meno peggio senza preoccuparsene minimamente. Si deve essere proprio sicuri di sè! Ma del resto ha corrispondenza, perchè mai dovrebbe migliorarsi? Un bel chissenefrega se tizia o caio non la capiscono, gli si dà dell'acida e della triste persona e si tira innanzi. In sostanza è un'arrogante del cazzo. Perciò mi irrita


Vedi una presunzione che io non vedo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché ha dei problemi evidentemente
> Una persona in pace e serena non attacca ad cazzum
> Comunque vedo che continua a leggere  e a me non me ne può fregare di meno
> 
> ...


Tu in tempi passati mi hai trattato a pesci in faccia :mexican:.
Io sono resiliente


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu in tempi passati mi hai trattato a pesci in faccia :mexican:.
> Io sono resiliente


Evidentemente ha cambiato idea perchè in qualche modo le torni utile.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Evidentemente ha cambiato idea perchè in qualche modo le torni utile.


Tutti i rapporti contengono una "utilità" reciproca.
Per me vedi cose in Carola che hanno poco a che fare con lei.


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti i rapporti contengono una "utilità" reciproca.


Hai ragione.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me vedi cose in Carola che hanno poco a che fare con lei.


Tu vedi in me la persona acida e triste che lei descrive?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Ma tu non mi dai della cretina :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ma tu non mi dai della cretina :mexican:


Anche perché di tristi ..acide e cretine Non ne vedo


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ma tu non mi dai della cretina :mexican:



Quindi se io rilevassi che sei sciatta nella scrittura, e tu lo fossi realmente, e che trovo i tuoi post stupidi perchè parli sempre e solo di te sottolineando una tua eventuale condizione economica florida ad ogni piè sospinto, tu diresti di me che sono acida, triste e che ho problemi?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quindi se io rilevassi che sei sciatta nella scrittura, e tu lo fossi realmente, e che trovo i tuoi post stupidi perchè parli sempre e solo di te sottolineando una tua eventuale condizione economica florida ad ogni piè sospinto, tu diresti di me che sono acida, triste e che ho problemi?


Mi saresti certamente meno simpatica


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi saresti certamente meno simpatica


Ma non andresti sulla difensiva aggredendomi. Lo so. Quindi stai difendendo una causa persa


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quindi se io rilevassi che sei sciatta nella scrittura, e tu lo fossi realmente, e che trovo i tuoi post stupidi perchè parli sempre e solo di te sottolineando una tua eventuale condizione economica florida ad ogni piè sospinto, tu diresti di me che sono acida, triste e che ho problemi?



Ecccallla lo sapevo 
Sono stra abituata all invidia in Qsto senso credimi sempre il dio denaro se poi scoprissi che sono pure una bella donna che fai a cosa ti attacchi X darmi addosso ? Alle doppie e agli accenti 
Ma non hai altro nel week end da notare ?
Che tristezza 

Non preoccuparti davvero ci sono stra vaccinata ma X fortuna e' pieno anche di donne che vanno oltre perché sono persone belle dentro e sicure di se 
A quelle come te ci ho fatto il callo 
Io non parlo solo di situazione economica Florida e X Qsto ho in parte avuto il controaltare L ho sempre detto .
però si non posso  negarlo sto molto bene economicam e posso raccontare la vita che faccio non me ne posso inventare un 'altra 

Comunque con Qsto post ho capito tutto molto bene e non perderò più tempo e da qnd ho 16 anni che combatto con donne invidiose davvero 
Per fortuna ho tante ma tante amiche sincere profonde che la parola invidia non sanno manco scriverla forse perché non ne hanno bisogno 

Ti saluto e con Qsto continuerò ad ignorati come facevo prima ne ho le palle piene di quelle come te 

Anche mia figlia nel suo piccolo è attaccabile (carina e benestante ) da altre femmine della sua età a sua volta figlie di donne probabilmente invidiose (pur non facendo nulla di che solo raccontando la sua vita magari un viaggio ecco che scatta la "carogna X non parlare dello sci club o di abitare in collina ) poi se ci conoscono cambia la solfa SEMPRE !!!
Al punto che cmq spesso non racconta o non invita gebte a casa se no pensano che siamo ricchi 
Pensa te ....
Fritto di lavoro tutto quanto onesto oltretutto tassato fino all ultimo euro 

Che palle !


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti i rapporti contengono una "utilità" reciproca.
> Per me vedi cose in Carola che hanno poco a che fare con lei.


Massi brunetta e automatica da sempre questa cosa ma sai quante volte la gente vede cosa le fa più fastidio 

Non importa davvero persone così sono i rami secchi che a 40 anni tagli ( nella vita reale )

Non è il caso suo che appunto manco la leggevo se non se ne fosse uscita con sta chicca nominandomi 
E pazienza non si può piacere a tutti no ?

Un abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Massi brunetta e automatica da sempre questa cosa ma sai quante volte la gente vede cosa le fa più fastidio
> 
> Non importa davvero persone così sono i rami secchi che a 40 anni tagli ( nella vita reale )
> 
> ...


Diventerete amiche per la pelle come Brunetta e [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma non andresti sulla difensiva aggredendomi. Lo so. Quindi stai difendendo una causa persa


Nessuno ti ha aggtedito 
Il sucate era davvero voluto ed era ironico non mi permetterei mai ma mai 
Detto Qsto io sciavo beata mi collego X vedere di Nina e francoff come stanno sbirciò e leggo da roba ho pensato ma Qsto non ha nulla da pensare di più bello nel week

Comunque contenta te bene così la mia domenica prosegue 
ciao


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diventerete amiche per la pelle come Brunetta e [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]


No non credo proprio 

Buona serata


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diventerete amiche per la pelle come Brunetta e [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]


Già :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diventerete amiche per la pelle come Brunetta e [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]


Noi ci siamo insultate molto di più però


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Noi ci siamo insultate molto di più però


Un vero amore Allora :carneval:


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Evidentemente ha cambiato idea perchè in qualche modo le torni utile.


Usssignur un 'altra chicca 

Va be mi vado a mangiare una pizza


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ecccallla lo sapevo
> Sono stra abituata all invidia in Qsto senso credimi sempre il dio denaro se poi scoprissi che sono pure una bella donna che fai a cosa ti attacchi X darmi addosso ? Alle doppie e agli accenti
> Ma non hai altro nel week end da notare ?
> Che tristezza
> ...


Brava, hai centrato il punto. Sono cessa, ma veramente, faccio fatica ad arrivare alla fine del mese, ho figli con un sacco di problemi (altro che sci) e vivo in una casa in affitto ai limiti di un bosco dimenticato da Dio, altro che Milano-Dubai, non sono mai andata oltre Ancona. Perciò sono invidiosa della tua splendida vita sfarfallante, del tuo aifonne e soprattutto della tua magnifica proprietà di linguaggio, delle tue abilità lessicali e comunicative. Nonchè dell'umanità e soprattutto dell'intelligenza, dell'acume e della sagacia che traboccano dai tuoi post. 


Sarai pure ricca, fritto di lavoro misto ovviamente :rotfl:, ma qui sopra i soldi non servono


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Brava, hai centrato il punto. Sono cessa, ma veramente, faccio fatica ad arrivare alla fine del mese, ho figli con un sacco di problemi (altro che sci) e vivo in una casa in affitto ai limiti di un bosco dimenticato da Dio, altro che Milano-Dubai, non sono mai andata oltre Ancona. Perciò sono invidiosa della tua splendida vita sfarfallante, del tuo aifonne e soprattutto della tua magnifica proprietà di linguaggio, delle tue abilità lessicali e comunicative. Nonchè dell'umanità e soprattutto dell'intelligenza, dell'acume e della sagacia che traboccano dai tuoi post.
> 
> 
> Sarai pure ricca, fritto di lavoro misto ovviamente :rotfl:, ma qui sopra i soldi non servono


.
ragazze mi stupite oggi è il giorno del signore quindi non litigate che tanto non vi cambia niente


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Noi ci siamo insultate molto di più però


:rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Massi brunetta e automatica da sempre questa cosa ma sai quante volte la gente vede cosa le fa più fastidio
> 
> Non importa davvero persone così sono i rami secchi che a 40 anni tagli ( nella vita reale )
> 
> ...



Pensa quanto sei stordita dalle tue fantasmagoriche attività vip che manco ti ricordi che non appena arrivata abbiamo scambiato millemila post. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Diventerete amiche per la pelle come Brunetta e @_farfalla_



Vade retro 







Carola ha detto:


> Usssignur un 'altra chicca
> 
> Va be mi vado a mangiare una pizza


Spero almeno con una spolverata di tartufo :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Pensa quanto sei stordita dalle tue fantasmagoriche attività vip che manco ti ricordi che non appena arrivata abbiamo scambiato millemila post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sta che un utente ci possa stare sul cazzo. Ci mancherebbe! 
Diciamo che però l'hai presa larga per arrivare a dirglielo eh? 

Buscopann

Ps. Ma se   [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] ti indovina una ghigliottina che fai? :rotfl:


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Brava, hai centrato il punto. Sono cessa, ma veramente, faccio fatica ad arrivare alla fine del mese, ho figli con un sacco di problemi (altro che sci) e vivo in una casa in affitto ai limiti di un bosco dimenticato da Dio, altro che Milano-Dubai, non sono mai andata oltre Ancona. Perciò sono invidiosa della tua splendida vita sfarfallante, del tuo aifonne e soprattutto della tua magnifica proprietà di linguaggio, delle tue abilità lessicali e comunicative. Nonchè dell'umanità e soprattutto dell'intelligenza, dell'acume e della sagacia che traboccano dai tuoi post.
> 
> 
> Sarai pure ricca, fritto di lavoro misto ovviamente :rotfl:, ma qui sopra i soldi non servono



Ma tu non stai bene .


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Co sta che un utente ci possa stare sul cazzo. Ci mancherebbe!
> Diciamo che però l'hai presa larga per arrivare a dirglielo eh?
> 
> 
> ...




L ha presa  larga si


----------



## Carola (5 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Pensa quanto sei stordita dalle tue fantasmagoriche attività vip che manco ti ricordi che non appena arrivata abbiamo scambiato millemila post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei una brutta persona se sei così davvero .


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma tu non stai bene .



Wow. Tutto giusto e pure il punto finale. :strepitoso:




Buscopann ha detto:


> Co sta che un utente ci possa stare sul cazzo. Ci mancherebbe!
> Diciamo che però l'hai presa larga per arrivare a dirglielo eh?
> 
> Buscopann
> ...



SSSStttt!! Che se viene alla ghigliottina le indovina tutte subito. Ma poi figurati se spreca il suo prezioso tempo in un gioco tanto plebeo. Fosse stato un golf o una vela pure pure 





Carola ha detto:


> Sei una brutta persona se sei così davvero .


Ti sbagli. Sono molto, ma molto più brutta di così.

:dracula:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Per tornare a bomba...
Quale metodo consigliereste a un bambino per sopportare un compagno che trova antipatico? :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per tornare a bomba...
> Quale metodo consigliereste a un bambino per sopportare un compagno che trova antipatico? :mexican:


Portarli al luna park...parco tematico...insieme


----------



## ilnikko (6 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## Piperita (6 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per tornare a bomba...
> Quale metodo consigliereste a un bambino per sopportare un compagno che trova antipatico? :mexican:


Lo strategia che adoro è fare incuriosire.

Serve qualcosa che li incuriosisca, un gioco, un oggetto strano( se c'è l'aiutino dell'adulto che recita un pò la parte di chi non ha mai visto nulla del genere e fa qualche complimento, è meglio) e li faccia avvicinare senza pensare all'antipatia.


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per tornare a bomba...
> Quale metodo consigliereste a un bambino per sopportare un compagno che trova antipatico? :mexican:


evitarlo (come facciamo noi adulti) è brutta cosa?


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per tornare a bomba...
> Quale metodo consigliereste a un bambino per sopportare un compagno che trova antipatico? :mexican:





Mari Lea ha detto:


> evitarlo (come facciamo noi adulti) è brutta cosa?



Mi inchino alla vostra adultaggine.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per tornare a bomba...
> Quale metodo consigliereste a un bambino per sopportare un compagno che trova antipatico? :mexican:


.
Evitargli la convivenza


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi inchino alla vostra adultaggine.


Guarda che lo chiedevo seriamente, perché mi sembra che spesso pretendiamo dai bambini cose che nemmeno noi sappiamo fare.


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2017)

Non avevo letto tutto il 3d e son cascata in quella che credevo una domanda seria
invece è un'altra menata di Brunetta 
 dopo quella "che ognuno scrive come vuole" 

Proprio ieri al telegiornale la notizia allarme della lettera al governo firmata da seicento prof, rettori, accademici della crusca, filosofi e costituzionalisti... I ragazzi non sanno scrivere in italiano e faticano ad esprimersi oralmente... 

Non sdoganiamo assurdità per favore:singleeye:


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12561
> 
> View attachment 12562



Per la serie "L'importante è partecipare".


----------



## ilnikko (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Per la serie "L'importante è partecipare".


No, per la serie sei acida come lo yogurt scaduto.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non avevo letto tutto il 3d e son cascata in quella che credevo una domanda seria
> invece è un'altra menata di Brunetta
> dopo quella "che ognuno scrive come vuole"
> 
> ...



Allor ju pur mi mett a skriv kom cazz capita, tanto vad di fretta e ciò il t9 senzaspaziepunteggiature tant che lannominventata affà?

Sarò io che sono acida e scaduta, ma se su fb gli orrori di ogni specie sono la norma, almeno nei forum un minimo di decenza mi pare auspicabile. Poi [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] che è precisa fino all'ultima delle virgole per quanto riguarda se stessa, fino a chiedere di correggere il quote di un suo post, per una bazzecola insignificante, mi difende l'indecifrabile. Io sbaglio i modi di sicuro, ma ricordo che solo per aver detto che mi piacevo magra ho ricevuto abbaiamenti da chiunque perchè me la tiravo etc. Qua dico ad una che scrive di merda, che è la verità tra l'altro, e si va giù di postate di roba scaduta e scudi di difesa alla povera vittima. Chi vi capisce certe volte è bravo davvero.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra di assistere a una progressiva adultizzazione dei bambini.
> È un atteggiamento molto contraddittorio diffuso secondo il quale, forse per comodità e fretta, non si insegna ad allacciare le scarpe, ma si vogliono vedere precocità anacronistiche.
> L'altro giorno su fb ho partecipato a una discussione vivace :mexican: perché ho osato dire che far fare calcio a un bambino di 4 anni era prematuro.
> Ma questo non è un caso isolato. Qualche anno fa sono andata in una palestra a chiedere informazioni e ho visto bambine di due e tre anni in body e tutù che stavano per partecipare a una lezione di danza
> ...


Con la Baby Dance, il galleggiamento in piscina, il baby judo etc. si riempie qualche ora in più nelle palestre, che han tutto da guadagnare da un nuovo target, i bambini che altrimenti verrebbero parcheggiati davanti alla tv sgambettano un pochino e se non vengon rimpinzati in fase successiva corrono meno il rischio di diventare obesi.
L'utilità si limita a questo, oltre a riempire qualche cartella nel pc di saggi e foto del bimbetto, infestare post sui social network e avere la scusa di incontrare altre mamme o potenziali amanti.
La vita nelle metropoli se non ci fossero questi simulacri di socialità sarebbe anche più povera.
Abbiamo cancellato i cortili, riempito i giardinetti di cani con relative deiezioni e polemiche connesse, delegato la socialità all'elettronica.
E in fin dei conti irregimentato quello che un tempo era spontaneo, il gioco.
Ci fa paura forse la spontaneità, perché non possiamo controllarla?


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> No, per la serie sei acida come lo yogurt scaduto.



E quindi? In che modo la mia acidità ti tocca al punto da doverlo sottolineare? 
Non mi pare si sia scambiato mai un post neanche in chiaro, qual è il tuo problema?


----------



## ilnikko (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> E quindi? In che modo la mia acidità ti tocca al punto da doverlo sottolineare?
> Non mi pare si sia scambiato mai un post neanche in chiaro, *qual è il tuo problema*?


Nessuno, così come non mi pare di dover chiedere nessun permesso, tantomeno a te, per intervenire dove voglio e come ritengo piu' opportuno, con la piccolissima differenza, che ovviamente non cogli, che tu hai offeso Carola io invece non ho offeso te, ho solo simpaticamente sottolineato la tua irruenza. Orevuà.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Con la Baby Dance, il galleggiamento in piscina, il baby judo etc. si riempie qualche ora in più nelle palestre, che han tutto da guadagnare da un nuovo target, i bambini che altrimenti verrebbero parcheggiati davanti alla tv sgambettano un pochino e se non vengon rimpinzati in fase successiva corrono meno il rischio di diventare obesi.
> L'utilità si limita a questo, oltre a riempire qualche cartella nel pc di saggi e foto del bimbetto, infestare post sui social network e avere la scusa di incontrare altre mamme o potenziali amanti.
> La vita nelle metropoli se non ci fossero questi simulacri di socialità sarebbe anche più povera.
> Abbiamo cancellato i cortili, riempito i giardinetti di cani con relative deiezioni e polemiche connesse, delegato la socialità all'elettronica.
> ...


Bellissima la tua domanda, oltre che tutto il post.
Secondo me siamo talmente inzeppati di informazioni da banco su come dovremmo essere noi come genitori che la spontaneità l'abbiamo persa noi per prima, come potremmo controllare quella dei nostri figli? Molto meglio affidarli ad altri e limitarci alle critiche/osanna nei loro confronti, alle fotine e ai confronti con gli altri bambini sulle chat di genitori.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Nessuno, così come non mi pare di dover chiedere nessun permesso, tantomeno a te, per intervenire dove voglio e come ritengo piu' opportuno, con la piccolissima differenza, che ovviamente non cogli, che tu hai offeso Carola io invece non ho offeso te, ho solo simpaticamente sottolineato la tua irruenza. Orevuà.


Anche lei ci è andata pesantuccio con me, solo che io non ho bisogno di baldi scudieri che mi difendano in italiano :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Con la Baby Dance, il galleggiamento in piscina, il baby judo etc. si riempie qualche ora in più nelle palestre, che han tutto da guadagnare da un nuovo target, i bambini che altrimenti verrebbero parcheggiati davanti alla tv sgambettano un pochino e se non vengon rimpinzati in fase successiva corrono meno il rischio di diventare obesi.
> L'utilità si limita a questo, oltre a riempire qualche cartella nel pc di saggi e foto del bimbetto, infestare post sui social network e avere la scusa di incontrare altre mamme o potenziali amanti.
> La vita nelle metropoli se non ci fossero questi simulacri di socialità sarebbe anche più povera.
> Abbiamo cancellato i cortili, riempito i giardinetti di cani con relative deiezioni e polemiche connesse, delegato la socialità all'elettronica.
> ...


Lo sai che ti amo vero?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Allor ju pur mi mett a skriv kom cazz capita, tanto vad di fretta e ciò il t9 senzaspaziepunteggiature tant che lannominventata affà?
> 
> Sarò io che sono acida e scaduta, ma se su fb gli orrori di ogni specie sono la norma, almeno nei forum un minimo di decenza mi pare auspicabile. Poi @_Brunetta_ che è precisa fino all'ultima delle virgole per quanto riguarda se stessa, fino a chiedere di correggere il quote di un suo post, per una bazzecola insignificante, mi difende l'indecifrabile. Io sbaglio i modi di sicuro, ma ricordo che solo per aver detto che mi piacevo magra ho ricevuto abbaiamenti da chiunque perchè me la tiravo etc. Qua dico ad una che scrive di merda, che è la verità tra l'altro, e si va giù di postate di roba scaduta e scudi di difesa alla povera vittima. Chi vi capisce certe volte è bravo davvero.


Sai che io ormai non devo neanche decifrare?
Comunque io non mi arrabbio per un po' di trascuratezza formale. Ho visto ben altre forme di mancanza di rispetto nella vita è nel web.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che io ormai non devo neanche decifrare?
> Comunque io non mi arrabbio per un po' di trascuratezza formale. Ho visto ben altre forme di mancanza di rispetto nella vita è nel web.


per come ti leggo io,  ti arrabbi o comunque cazzi quando si capisce che tieni alle persone dietro il Nick 
E lo fai sempre con stile


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> per come ti leggo io,  ti arrabbi o comunque cazzi quando si capisce che tieni alle persone dietro il Nick
> E lo fai sempre con stile


Tengo a diverse persone che riesco a comprendere da angolazioni diverse.


Comunque qui riesco a scrivere decentemente, su fb divento matta perché mi corregge tutto in modo sbagliato, persino i verbi :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tengo a diverse persone che riesco a comprendere da angolazioni diverse.
> 
> 
> Comunque qui riesco a scrivere decentemente, su fb divento matta perché mi corregge tutto in modo sbagliato, persino i verbi :facepalm:


:rotfl: orrrrrrore


----------



## Minerva (7 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Con la Baby Dance, il galleggiamento in piscina, il baby judo etc. si riempie qualche ora in più nelle palestre, che han tutto da guadagnare da un nuovo target, i bambini che altrimenti verrebbero parcheggiati davanti alla tv sgambettano un pochino e se non vengon rimpinzati in fase successiva corrono meno il rischio di diventare obesi.
> L'utilità si limita a questo, oltre a riempire qualche cartella nel pc di saggi e foto del bimbetto, infestare post sui social network e avere la scusa di incontrare altre mamme o potenziali amanti.
> La vita nelle metropoli se non ci fossero questi simulacri di socialità sarebbe anche più povera.
> *Abbiamo cancellato i cortili, riempito i giardinetti di cani con relative deiezioni e polemiche connesse, delegato la socialità all'elettronica.*
> ...


sono
cambiati i tempi, sono cambiati i bambini e non è tutto in negativo. se possiamo rimpiangere la spontaneità di certi giochi d'altra parte abbiamo una serie di stimoli che hanno sicuramente allargato gli orizzonti dei nostri figli.
e se l'elettronica ha un  prezzo i vantaggi sono enormi ed irrinunciabili


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che ti amo vero?


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono
> cambiati i tempi, sono cambiati i bambini e non è tutto in negativo. se possiamo rimpiangere la spontaneità di certi giochi d'altra parte abbiamo una serie di stimoli che hanno sicuramente allargato gli orizzonti dei nostri figli.
> e *se l'elettronica ha un  prezzo i vantaggi sono enormi ed irrinunciabili*


Sicuramente, ma molto si potrebbe fare per pagare un prezzo minore.
Per quanto mi sforzi a trovare alternative, la socialità di mia figlia si esplica maggiormente su videochat che nella vita reale, ma non perché a lei piaccia così, ma perché non si trova un bambino neppure a cercarlo.
E non siamo in un condominio vecchio.
I bambini sono assoggettati a orari ferrei, non hanno possibilità di uscire da una programmazione stabilita dagli adulti, per cui anche un invito a casa nostra o altrui per giocare deve essere stabilito con adeguato anticipo e inserito in un contesto in cui le esigenze di gioco del bambino sono secondarie ai bisogni degli adulti.
Chi ha visto il film "Il piccolo principe" capisce cosa intendo.
Il mio non è rimpianto dei cortili o di un mondo senza elettronica, ma il tentativo di comprendere le conseguenze di questi cambiamenti sul piano umano. 
Fortunatamente c'è la scuola...
Ci sono ancora gli oratori.
Ma il cambiamento rispetto alla mia infanzia appare radicale. 
A dieci anni dover ricorrere alla chat per conversare con un'amica (la chat è il novello telefono, comunque), non lo trovo un progresso, e devo dire che mia figlia riconosce come me questo come un problema, tanto che vive la sua socialità in maniera soddisfacente nel campeggio dove andiamo in vacanza d'estate, quando praticamente non la vediamo più da mattina a sera, sempre in giro col suo gruppo di amichetti.
Ma davvero, dove siamo noi non ci si riesce.


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tengo a diverse persone che riesco a comprendere da angolazioni diverse.
> 
> 
> Comunque qui riesco a scrivere decentemente, su fb divento matta perché mi corregge tutto in modo sbagliato, persino i verbi :facepalm:


.
io invece ringrazio la sottolineatura rossa  che appare quando digito una parola sbagliata , già scrivo male e se non *avviene  o avverrebbe * quello almeeno mi dice la parola esatta,   quale si usa dei due ?
Sai che casino:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma molto si potrebbe fare per pagare un prezzo minore.
> Per quanto mi sforzi a trovare alternative, la socialità di mia figlia si esplica maggiormente su videochat che nella vita reale, ma non perché a lei piaccia così, ma perché non si trova un bambino neppure a cercarlo.
> E non siamo in un condominio vecchio.
> I bambini sono assoggettati a orari ferrei, non hanno possibilità di uscire da una programmazione stabilita dagli adulti, per cui anche un invito a casa nostra o altrui per giocare deve essere stabilito con adeguato anticipo e inserito in un contesto in cui le esigenze di gioco del bambino sono secondarie ai bisogni degli adulti.
> ...


certo che lo è: direi che sei parecchio sfortunato.
e viva il campeggio


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2017)

comunque , secondo me ,non è tanto che non ci siano i cortili quanto che i genitori tutti lavorino e a volte pure i nonni.


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque , secondo me ,non è tanto che non ci siano i cortili quanto che i genitori tutti lavorino e a volte pure i nonni.


.
noi no siamo in pausa anzi pensione perhè abbiamo fatto figli in età giovanile cioè verso i venti anni , ora che le relazioni delle ragazze che intendono fare figli iniziano tardi che nonni trovano ?
Abili o con quale acciacchetto


----------



## iosolo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono
> cambiati i tempi, sono cambiati i bambini e non è tutto in negativo. se possiamo rimpiangere la spontaneità di certi giochi d'altra parte abbiamo una serie di stimoli che hanno sicuramente allargato gli orizzonti dei nostri figli.
> e se l'elettronica ha un  prezzo i vantaggi sono enormi ed irrinunciabili


.
Ti quoto. 

Trovo che il mondo di oggi non è così differente dal mondo di ieri. Cambiano i strumenti, cambiano le realtà, ma in realtà siamo sempre in un posto migliore di quello che era 50 anni fa. 
Per la generazione dei miei genitori, io avevo la tv come male del mondo che mi allontanava dalla spontaneità e dalla socialità con gli altri bambini. 
Per noi invece sono internet e i videogiochi... 

Mio figlio gioca a calcio, non più nel cortile, ma in una scuola calcio, la domanda quando esce è sempre una: "ti sei divertito?" la risposta è sempre si, sia che perde sia che vince. Lui sta solo giocando.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> .
> Ti quoto.
> 
> Trovo che il mondo di oggi non è così differente dal mondo di ieri. Cambiano i strumenti, cambiano le realtà, ma in realtà siamo sempre in un posto migliore di quello che era 50 anni fa.
> ...


Ma no!
Sei tu che lo vuoi credere.
Non è assolutamente la stessa cosa il gioco libero da quello organizzato.
È la stessa cosa un viaggio in cui si gira e si va alla ventura o un viaggio organizzato?
È uguale visitare un museo da soli o con la guida?
Leggere quello che ti pare o leggere il libro indicato dal prof e fare il riassunto è lo stesso?
Sono i genitori che vogliono togliersi pensieri e responsabilità e mettere i figli in un posto protetto e organizzato in cui le regole sono predefinite e ci sono ALTRI adulti che ne rispondono.
Ormai i genitori vogliono solo svolgere il ruolo di supervisori di altri interventi educativi, come diceva qualcuno recentemente, da sindacalisti. Ma senza avere una visione educativa complessiva. L'unica cosa che davvero interessa a tutti è che i figli scelgano tra le diverse proposte e si assumano loro le responsabilità da quello che mangiano allo sport che devono fare, ma senza che nessun adulto metta in dubbio se davvero devono mangiare o fare sport.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque , secondo me ,non è tanto che non ci siano i cortili quanto che i genitori tutti lavorino e a volte pure i nonni.


Sei finalmente diventata nonna?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Sei tu che lo vuoi credere.
> Non è assolutamente la stessa cosa il gioco libero da quello organizzato.
> È la stessa cosa un viaggio in cui si gira e si va alla ventura o un viaggio organizzato?
> ...


Lo penso anche io c'è  una certa propensione alla delega e poi spesso si ritrovano a far dei conti sulle gesta di figli a loro " sconosciuti "


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei finalmente diventata nonna?


Purtroppo no.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io c'è  una certa propensione alla delega e poi spesso si ritrovano a far dei conti sulle gesta di figli a loro " sconosciuti "


Ma soprattutto sono i bambini è i ragazzi che sono sconosciuti a loro stessi e insicuri.
I bambini hanno bisogno di impiegare più tempo a definire le regole del gioco che a giocare. Se le regole sono sempre già date non sperimentano come si creano, non conoscono il valore della mediazione e del compromesso e non ne imparano il valore.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> noi no siamo in pausa anzi pensione perhè abbiamo fatto figli in età giovanile cioè verso i venti anni , ora che le relazioni delle ragazze che intendono fare figli iniziano tardi che nonni trovano ?
> Abili o con quale acciacchetto


Nonni da assistere, altro che nonni che ti possono aiutare.
Purtroppo.


----------



## iosolo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io c'è  una certa propensione alla delega e poi spesso si ritrovano a far dei conti sulle gesta di figli a loro " sconosciuti "





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Sei tu che lo vuoi credere.
> Non è assolutamente la stessa cosa il gioco libero da quello organizzato.
> È la stessa cosa un viaggio in cui si gira e si va alla ventura o un viaggio organizzato?
> ...


.
Non so a volte quando leggo certi saggi e certe osservazioni mi sembra di essere nata e cresciuta in un mondo assolutamente diverso.

Certo qui discutiamo, qui parliamo di teorie e non di pratica... ma a volte mi sembrano cose tutte troppe aleatorie. 
Noi siamo figli del nostro tempo e per quanto voi ne dica, la maggiorparte dei nostri genitori era molto più assente di quanto lo siamo noi. 
Per la maggior parte di noi, i nostri genitori avevano il dovere dell'accudimento non certo quello della partecipazione a tutti gli aspetti dei figli, ma forse sono nata in un contesto sociale probabilmente diverso dal vostro. 

Ai miei genitori non era delegato il compito di aiutarmi nei compiti a casa anzi, era una mia responsabilità. Se la maestra sosteneva che io non mi impegnavo, loro non chiedevano a me se era o non era così, ma accettavano il ruolo educativo e autorevole della maestra: io non mi impegnavo. 
La società di oggi, non solo chiede ai genitori di seguire i propri figli nel loro percorso a casa, ma "chiede" di valutare e chiedersi quale scelta educativa sia migliore per loro, "chiedendo" anche di valutare l'operato di chi ha il ruolo primario in questo caso di "educatore" scolastico. Esagerando per la maggior parte delle volte. 

I miei genitori non hanno mai giocato con me a giochi da bambini. Non era il loro compito. 
Io gioco in continuazione con i miei figli, e così credo la maggiorparte della nostra generazione. Gioca, interagisce, chiede e valuta i giochi da fare. Ma non sempre è negativo anzi! 

Mai un tempo per una favola a letto. Un libro consigliato o una spiegazione su quello che accadeva. 
Ai nostri figli leggiamo a letto, cerchiamo di avvicinarli ai libri e nonostante non veda nessun telegiornale a casa (a differenza dei miei genitori) cerco di spiegargli con parole comprensibili quello che accade. 

C'è tempo per visitare un museo da solo per le sensazioni che da, ma se tu lo segui con qualcuno che ti racconta la storia di quel luogo, te lo fa immaginare, ti fa percorrere con lo sguardo oltre quello che vedi... non è così male. Ti aiuterà per quando ci sarà il momento per farlo da solo. 

Io credo che essere così disfattisti per le generazioni future non è mai una grande cosa, i nostri figli sono figli del nostro tempo, hanno dei diversi strumenti... devono solo imparare ad utilizzare questi nuovi strumenti. Senza pregiudizi, senza così sminuire il loro operato e quello dei genitori.

I nostri genitori forse erano più fortunati... non avevano alle spalle questo giudizio costante su cosa significa essere "buoni genitori".


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Sei tu che lo vuoi credere.
> Non è assolutamente la stessa cosa il gioco libero da quello organizzato.
> È la stessa cosa un viaggio in cui si gira e si va alla ventura o un viaggio organizzato?
> ...


Sono d'accordo.
Ma è anche difficile uscire da questo stato di cose quando è prassi.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> .
> Non so a volte quando leggo certi saggi e certe osservazioni mi sembra di essere nata e cresciuta in un mondo assolutamente diverso.
> 
> Certo qui discutiamo, qui parliamo di teorie e non di pratica... ma a volte mi sembrano cose tutte troppe aleatorie.
> ...


Mi hai fraintesa...il senso è  proprio che i genitori delegano e controllano i deleganti e non va bene 
Esempio 
Se a scuola un insegnante al colloquio dice che il figlio non si impegna pur avendone le capacità...8 volte su 10 i genitori concluderanno che è colpa dell'insegnante che non è all'altezza 
Almeno ora..una trentina di anni fa era diverso


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> .
> Non so a volte quando leggo certi saggi e certe osservazioni mi sembra di essere nata e cresciuta in un mondo assolutamente diverso.
> 
> Certo qui discutiamo, qui parliamo di teorie e non di pratica... ma a volte mi sembrano cose tutte troppe aleatorie.
> ...


Hai detto bene, è un periodo storico così.
Io ho forse parlato del buon tempo andato? Me ne guardo bene!
Ho solo evidenziato un aspetto che toglie possibilità di esperienze autonome e non giudicate alle persone in crescita.
Certamente se questo un tempo era possibile era proprio perché i genitori erano meno presenti nella vita dei figli. Del resto i più non avevano proprio gli strumenti per farlo.
Ma manca questo aspetto. Io ho aperto il thread per evidenziare il desiderio di precoce normalizzazione dei figli. 
Tu hai detto che giocare in cortile o per è la stessa cosa che giocare in una società sportiva e io ho detto e argomentato perché non è lo stesso.
Bellissimo leggere i libri ai figli e giocare con loro.
Però io sostengo un'altra cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fraintesa...il senso è  proprio che i genitori delegano e controllano i deleganti e non va bene
> Esempio
> Se a scuola un insegnante al colloquio dice che il figlio non si impegna pur avendone le capacità...8 volte su 10 i genitori concluderanno che è colpa dell'insegnante che non è all'altezza
> Almeno ora..una trentina di anni fa era diverso


Ecco!
Poi può pure essere che l'insegnante sia una ciofeca. Ma il problema è che se non fa richieste ai genitori non è mai una ciofeca


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene, è un periodo storico così.
> Io ho forse parlato del buon tempo andato? Me ne guardo bene!
> Ho solo evidenziato un aspetto che toglie possibilità di esperienze autonome e non giudicate alle persone in crescita.
> *Certamente se questo un tempo era possibile era proprio perché i genitori erano meno presenti nella vita dei fi*gli. Del resto i più non avevano proprio gli strumenti per farlo.
> ...


Quoto.
Un figlio che gioca con un genitore non è comunque sostitutivo di un figlio che gioca con i bambini.


----------



## iosolo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene, è un periodo storico così.
> Io ho forse parlato del buon tempo andato? Me ne guardo bene!
> Ho solo evidenziato un aspetto che toglie possibilità di esperienze autonome e non giudicate alle persone in crescita.
> Certamente se questo un tempo era possibile era proprio perché i genitori erano meno presenti nella vita dei figli. Del resto i più non avevano proprio gli strumenti per farlo.
> ...


Hai ragione non è lo stesso, ma non è detto sia peggio. 
Il gioco è gioco. I bambini sono bambini. Trovano i loro spazi, con strumenti diversi, ma li trovano sempre.
Ecco non sono d'accordo con te sul disfattismo. 

Ecco non sono d'accordo in generale in chi condanna la generazione futura non rendendosi conto che per la maggior parte delle volte è solo un "cambiamento" ne migliore ne peggiore, ed è tra l'altro un ciclo che si ripete, sempre per ogni generazione.


----------



## ilnikko (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fraintesa...il senso è  proprio che i genitori delegano e controllano i deleganti e non va bene
> Esempio
> Se a scuola un insegnante al colloquio dice che il figlio non si impegna pur avendone le capacità...8 volte su 10 i genitori concluderanno che è colpa dell'insegnante che non è all'altezza
> Almeno ora..una trentina di anni fa era diverso


Sulla seconda parte di quello che hai scritto si potrebbe discutere parecchio, lo dico io che tendo a dare sempre ragione ai professori, soprattutto in presenza delle figlie. La realtà è pero' ben diversa, ed in effetti spesso si tratta di demerito dell'insegnante che non riesce a farti amare la sua materia. Di default nessuno vorrebbe ammazzarsi sui libri o ama la matematica, ma se trovi l'insegnante giusto, che mette passione in quello che fa' e non sta' li perchè aspetta la pensione o il trasferimento, riesce a coinvolgere la classe e ci sono molti meno problemi, sia di compotamento che di andamento scolastico. Le cose che amo ancora oggi sono guarda caso quelle che mi hanno appassionato a scuola, dove c'erano dei professori che ti sapevano coinvolgere.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sulla seconda parte di quello che hai scritto si potrebbe discutere parecchio, lo dico io che tendo a dare sempre ragione ai professori, soprattutto in presenza delle figlie. La realtà è pero' ben diversa, ed in effetti spesso si tratta di demerito dell'insegnante che non riesce a farti amare la sua materia. Di default nessuno vorrebbe ammazzarsi sui libri o ama la matematica, ma se trovi l'insegnante giusto, che mette passione in quello che fa' e non sta' li perchè aspetta la pensione o il trasferimento, riesce a coinvolgere la classe e ci sono molti meno problemi, sia di compotamento che di andamento scolastico. Le cose che amo ancora oggi sono guarda caso quelle che mi hanno appassionato a scuola, dove c'erano dei professori che ti sapevano coinvolgere.


Ma certo l'insegnante coinvolgente piace a tutti e ci sono  
Però ci sono anche alunni che tendono a non farsi coinvolgere


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sulla seconda parte di quello che hai scritto si potrebbe discutere parecchio, lo dico io che tendo a dare sempre ragione ai professori, soprattutto in presenza delle figlie. La realtà è pero' ben diversa, ed in effetti spesso si tratta di demerito dell'insegnante che non riesce a farti amare la sua materia. Di default nessuno vorrebbe ammazzarsi sui libri o ama la matematica, ma se trovi l'insegnante giusto, che mette passione in quello che fa' e non sta' li perchè aspetta la pensione o il trasferimento, riesce a coinvolgere la classe e ci sono molti meno problemi, sia di compotamento che di andamento scolastico. Le cose che amo ancora oggi sono guarda caso quelle che mi hanno appassionato a scuola, dove c'erano dei professori che ti sapevano coinvolgere.


Potrei averlo scritto io
( con più errori ovviamente )


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Hai ragione non è lo stesso, ma non è detto sia peggio.
> Il gioco è gioco. I bambini sono bambini. Trovano i loro spazi, con strumenti diversi, ma li trovano sempre.
> Ecco non sono d'accordo con te sul disfattismo.
> 
> Ecco non sono d'accordo in generale in chi condanna la generazione futura non rendendosi conto che per la maggior parte delle volte è solo un "cambiamento" ne migliore ne peggiore, ed è tra l'altro un ciclo che si ripete, sempre per ogni generazione.


Ma non mi appartiene proprio il disfattismo a nessun livello.
Non ho niente a che fare con i professori universitari che lamentano sciatteria ortografica e grammaticale senza avere la più pallida idea di come si acquisiscono quelle abilità.
Io penso che basti confrontare la semplicità di un film di Peppone e don Camillo, corredato di voce esplicativa fuori campo come se non fossero bastate le parole dei personaggi e la recitazione enfatizzata, con una odierna fiction americana per rendersi conto che rispetto ai racconti in immagini la competenza è enormemente aumentata.
Io ho parlato di aspetti precisi e definiti che privano i bambini dell'opportunità di imparare forme relazionali e sociali e rielaborare il vissuto.
Non ho dato una valutazione genericamente e superficialmente negativa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sulla seconda parte di quello che hai scritto si potrebbe discutere parecchio, lo dico io che tendo a dare sempre ragione ai professori, soprattutto in presenza delle figlie. La realtà è pero' ben diversa, ed in effetti spesso si tratta di demerito dell'insegnante che non riesce a farti amare la sua materia. Di default nessuno vorrebbe ammazzarsi sui libri o ama la matematica, ma se trovi l'insegnante giusto, che mette passione in quello che fa' e non sta' li perchè aspetta la pensione o il trasferimento, riesce a coinvolgere la classe e ci sono molti meno problemi, sia di compotamento che di andamento scolastico. Le cose che amo ancora oggi sono guarda caso quelle che mi hanno appassionato a scuola, dove c'erano dei professori che ti sapevano coinvolgere.


L'insegnante coinvolgente è quello che sa e ama la sua disciplina, ma soprattutto sa come si fa a insegnare perché conosce tutti gli aspetti che sono messi in gioco nell'apprendimento di quella disciplina. Deve avere una consapevolezza metacognitiva. Non è da tutti senza una preparazione specifica. Con la preparazione potrebbe invece essere di tutti.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non mi appartiene proprio il disfattismo a nessun livello.
> Non ho niente a che fare con i professori universitari che lamentano sciatteria ortografica e grammaticale senza avere la più pallida idea di come si acquisiscono quelle abilità.
> Io penso che basti confrontare la semplicità di un film di Peppone e don Camillo, corredato di voce esplicativa fuori campo come se non fossero bastate le parole dei personaggi e la recitazione enfatizzata, con una odierna fiction americana per rendersi conto che rispetto ai racconti in immagini la competenza è enormemente aumentata.
> *Io ho parlato di aspetti precisi e definiti che privano i bambini dell'opportunità di imparare forme relazionali e sociali e rielaborare il vissuto.*
> Non ho dato una valutazione genericamente e superficialmente negativa.



Perché il bambino che occupa il tempo a giocare con i genitori apprende informazioni diverse rispetto a quello che interagisce con altri bambini?
Perché il bambino che gioca a calcio con altri bambini su un campo improvvisato, con una palla di pezza e con un numero di giocatori pari a "quel che c'è", è diverso rispetto a quello che gioca su un campo di calcetto con allenatore, regole, pubblico e finalità di vittoria?
Perché disegnare qualcosa di fantasia è diverso rispetto a colorare dentro gli spazi di un disegno fatto da altri?



Il sabato fascista era una modalità per introdurre attività di irregimentazione fin da piccoli, assegnare ruoli da adulto ai bambini, inquadrare i futuri adulti.
Era il modo ritenuto più idoneo per renderli passivi.
Si è visto in quell'occasione come lavorare sugli spazi di autonomia renda più gestibili i futuri adulti: le modalità relazionali apprese nell'infanzia vengono rielaborate e rimangono anche in età adulta.
E' la ragione per cui Mac Donald da anni si apre ai bambini con feste e gadget, in maniera da far mantenere loro il bel ricordo legato ai loro spazi vissuti durante l'infanzia e trasmettere il valore dell'impresa anche alle future generazioni.
E' difficile contestare quello che si è amato durante l'infanzia: su FB avrete visto tutti che i ricordi condivisi appartengono spesso al mondo televisivo.
Il processo di creazione di adulti perfettamente inseriti nel mondo consumista a tal punto da non avere idea di alternative è in atto progressivamente da anni, e oggi il bambino è il principale bersaglio del consumo.
Certo che il mondo di oggi può essere meglio di quello di ieri, ma riusciamo a pensare a un mondo diverso domani?


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2017)

Anni fa mi trovavo in Africa per turismo.
Osservavo i bambini locali, scalzi, mal vestiti, osservavo la spontaneità dei loro gesti, dei giochi, dei sorrisi.
Non c'era l'elettricità nelle loro case ma non potevano dirsi poveri: rappresentavano lo standard locale.
Un giorno arrivò un bimbo europeo, loro coetaneo.
Cominciò a mimare gesti copiati dai cartoni animati e a fare rumori anch'essi desunti dalla sonorizzazione televisiva.
I movimenti erano l'imitazione di quelli dei personaggi dei disegni animati giapponesi.
Gli altri lo guardavano straniti e sorpresi, non comprendendo quelle che per loro erano stranezze senza senso.
Dopo un po' il bimbo rimase isolato.
Il linguaggio del corpo li aveva allontanati.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché il bambino che occupa il tempo a giocare con i genitori apprende informazioni diverse rispetto a quello che interagisce con altri bambini?
> Perché il bambino che gioca a calcio con altri bambini su un campo improvvisato, con una palla di pezza e con un numero di giocatori pari a "quel che c'è", è diverso rispetto a quello che gioca su un campo di calcetto con allenatore, regole, pubblico e finalità di vittoria?
> Perché disegnare qualcosa di fantasia è diverso rispetto a colorare dentro gli spazi di un disegno fatto da altri?
> 
> ...


Ormai i cambiamenti tecnologici sono così rapidi e hanno implicazioni sul nostro modo di essere e relazionarci talmente ampi che un venticinquenne guarda come un alieno un quindicenne. Ha più elasticità un ottantenne magari che ha vissuto più cambiamenti.
Non sono prevedibili i cambiamenti futuri.
Quello che resta immutato è il nostro bisogno di riconoscimento, di appartenenza, di ricordi condivisi.
Io ho cercato di selezionare un po' le esperienze dei miei figli proprio per evitare quello che fa Mc Donald's.
Ma chi è già cresciuto a Happy Meal tenderà a trasmettere un atteggiamento affettivo nei confronti di quel marchio e quelle esperienze.
Ormai anche Kindle sorpresa, Nutella, Mulino Bianco sono di famiglia più dei nonni.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non mi appartiene proprio il disfattismo a nessun livello.
> Non ho niente a che fare con i professori universitari che lamentano sciatteria ortografica e grammaticale senza avere la più pallida idea di come si acquisiscono quelle abilità.
> *Io penso che basti confrontare la semplicità di un film di Peppone e don Camillo,* corredato di voce esplicativa fuori campo come se non fossero bastate le parole dei personaggi e la recitazione enfatizzata, con una odierna fiction americana per rendersi conto che rispetto ai racconti in immagini la competenza è enormemente aumentata.
> Io ho parlato di aspetti precisi e definiti che privano i bambini dell'opportunità di imparare forme relazionali e sociali e rielaborare il vissuto.
> Non ho dato una valutazione genericamente e superficialmente negativa.



Io adoro questi film proprio per la loro semplicità, che rende immediatamente fruibile il messaggio veicolato.
Spogli di colonne sonore roboanti, fotografia e colori invasivi, effetto speciali, rimangono solo la trama, gli attori, la regia.
E non credo fosse semplice con questi strumenti fare qualcosa che fosse godibile.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ormai i cambiamenti tecnologici sono così rapidi e hanno implicazioni sul nostro modo di essere e relazionarci talmente ampi che un venticinquenne guarda come un alieno un quindicenne. Ha più elasticità un ottantenne magari che ha vissuto più cambiamenti.
> Non sono prevedibili i cambiamenti futuri.
> Quello che resta immutato è il nostro bisogno di riconoscimento, di appartenenza, di ricordi condivisi.
> Io ho cercato di selezionare un po' le esperienze dei miei figli proprio per evitare quello che fa Mc Donald's.
> ...



Sì.
Un'altra cosa, che forse sarà sfuggita.
Ma tutte queste attività...
si pagano.
Come si paga lo smartphone di what's app.
La socialità quindi è divenuta parte del consumo, è un settore che crea reddito.
Ma anche esclude chi non può pagare.


----------



## iosolo (8 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Anni fa mi trovavo in Africa per turismo.
> Osservavo i bambini locali, scalzi, mal vestiti, osservavo la spontaneità dei loro gesti, dei giochi, dei sorrisi.
> Non c'era l'elettricità nelle loro case ma non potevano dirsi poveri: rappresentavano lo standard locale.
> Un giorno arrivò un bimbo europeo, loro coetaneo.
> ...


Ho viaggiato con i miei figli, anche se sono ancora molto piccoli, anche in altre continenti.  
Ma anche senza andare troppo lontano la nuova "classe" scolastica è composta da etnie diverse, lingue, modi di fare e anche religioni. 

Li ho visto interagire con altri bambini, li ho visti giocare ai stessi giochi e utilizzare i stessi modi di fare. 
Alzare il pugno in alto per festeggiare una vittoria, un "batti cinque" per sottolineare l'appartenenza ad una squadra, un applauso per accompagnare il consenso. 
Parlano di Ronaldo, di Jeeg Robot e di figurine panini. Uguali identici. 

Il consumismo è solo lo strumento per la comunicazione ne più e ne meno. 
Parlare della "girella" per la mia generazione è parlare di un momento che comunque in molti condividiamo, è solo un simbolo, che perde il suo significato consumista per diventare altro. 
Se tu fossi il mio migliore d'infanzia, ti parlerei di "Rosa" la ragazza del terzo piano e di quando ci tirava le gomme nel cortile... o del signore al secondo piano che puntualmente urlava "ve l'ho buco sto pallone...!?".


----------



## iosolo (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non mi appartiene proprio il disfattismo a nessun livello.
> Non ho niente a che fare con i professori universitari che lamentano sciatteria ortografica e grammaticale senza avere la più pallida idea di come si acquisiscono quelle abilità.
> Io penso che basti confrontare la semplicità di un film di Peppone e don Camillo, corredato di voce esplicativa fuori campo come se non fossero bastate le parole dei personaggi e la recitazione enfatizzata, con una odierna fiction americana per rendersi conto che rispetto ai racconti in immagini la competenza è enormemente aumentata.
> *Io ho parlato di aspetti precisi e definiti che privano i bambini dell'opportunità di imparare forme relazionali e sociali e rielaborare il vissuto.*
> Non ho dato una valutazione genericamente e superficialmente negativa.


Secondo no. 
I bambini hanno le stesse opportunità di imparare forme relazionali e sociali, ecco dove non ci troviamo. 

Non ci troviamo perchè abbiamo due punti differenti non perchè le tue argomentazioni non siano valide, ovviamente.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ho viaggiato con i miei figli, anche se sono ancora molto piccoli, anche in altre continenti.
> Ma anche senza andare troppo lontano la nuova "classe" scolastica è composta da etnie diverse, lingue, modi di fare e anche religioni.
> 
> Li ho visto interagire con altri bambini, li ho visti giocare ai stessi giochi e utilizzare i stessi modi di fare.
> ...


Sono uguali identici proprio perché sottoposti agli stessi stimoli.
Anche la classe di mia figlia è multietnica come tutte le classi ormai (da lei gli italiani sono minoranza, di milanesi c'è solo lei).
Ma a tutti piacciono Mc Donald e Coca Cola.
Tutti fanno attività organizzate.
Nessuno gioca con gli altri nei giardini che comunque da noi ci sono.
Sono uguali.
Ma è anche questo un problema, perché la diversità è ricchezza. 
Quindi viva la Coca Cola.
Ma anche l'acqua delle fontanelle.
Viva la piscina.
Ma anche il bagno nel fiume passando dal fango delle riva.
Viva la playstation.
Ma anche rimpiattino o nascondino.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Secondo no.
> I bambini hanno le stesse opportunità di imparare forme relazionali e sociali, ecco dove non ci troviamo.
> 
> Non ci troviamo perchè abbiamo due punti differenti non perchè le tue argomentazioni non siano valide, ovviamente.


No. Non le hanno. Capisco che puoi non fidarti della mia opinione. Ne hanno altre. Però una mancanza resta.


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Febbraio 2017)

Scusate, non ho letto gli ultimi post, ma mi è venuta in mente questa discussione poco fa in palestra. Accanto alla sala dove noi si faceva walking c'è quella della danza classica, che già in una palestra normale secondo me è una forzatura, ma passiamola. Ho assistito come al solito allo sfilare di bambinette piccolissime, tipo 3-4 anni, con tanto di tutù e scaldamuscoli :facepalm: perlopiù cicciottelle e sgraziate, come spesso accade a quell'età e, mentre sudavo sette toppini  , pensavo a quanto la predisposizione nell'avviamento allo sport, a qualsiasi sport, non venga minimamente presa in considerazione, e a quanto anche la fisicità, cioè il tipo di fisico conti o meno. A livello attività ludica non ha senso fare questi discorsi, ci mancherebbe, ma queste piccoline faranno saggi e gare, quelle della ritmica soprattutto, e io mi chiedo se quello che fanno piaccia loro veramente oppure ci si ritrovano per sbaglio. Per dire io da piccola ho fatto ritmica ma solo perchè la società che c'era in paese era l'unica che offrisse una certa continuità e la possibilità di sforare nell'agonismo, ma solo in tarda età ho realizzato che quello che mi sarebbe piaciuto davvero aprofondire era l'atletica leggera. Roba da appassionati veramente che non apre le porte, a meno che si sia davvero dei fuoriclasse, a nessuna vetrina. Bhò, la butto lì.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scusate, non ho letto gli ultimi post, ma mi è venuta in mente questa discussione poco fa in palestra. Accanto alla sala dove noi si faceva walking c'è quella della danza classica, che già in una palestra normale secondo me è una forzatura, ma passiamola. Ho assistito come al solito allo sfilare di bambinette piccolissime, tipo 3-4 anni, con tanto di tutù e scaldamuscoli :facepalm: perlopiù cicciottelle e sgraziate, come spesso accade a quell'età e, mentre sudavo sette toppini  , pensavo a quanto la predisposizione nell'avviamento allo sport, a qualsiasi sport, non venga minimamente presa in considerazione, e a quanto anche la fisicità, cioè il tipo di fisico conti o meno. A livello attività ludica non ha senso fare questi discorsi, ci mancherebbe, ma queste piccoline faranno saggi e gare, quelle della ritmica soprattutto, e io mi chiedo se quello che fanno piaccia loro veramente oppure ci si ritrovano per sbaglio. Per dire io da piccola ho fatto ritmica ma solo perchè la società che c'era in paese era l'unica che offrisse una certa continuità e la possibilità di sforare nell'agonismo, ma solo in tarda età ho realizzato che quello che mi sarebbe piaciuto davvero aprofondire era l'atletica leggera. Roba da appassionati veramente che non apre le porte, a meno che si sia davvero dei fuoriclasse, a nessuna vetrina. Bhò, la butto lì.


Per me fino ai sei (direi sette) si dovrebbe poter ballare sgraziatamente da sole o con le amiche, cantare a squarciagola da stonate, giocare a pallone in cortile o su un prato e quando sei stufo buttarti sotto un albero a leggere, guardare le nuvole o le formiche o arrampicarsi su un albero. 
Poi se si vede una predisposizione va giustamente valorizzata.
Mi rendo conto che se fosse stato figlio mio Mozart forse non ci sarebbe stato. 
L'umanità ci avrebbe rimesso, lui non so.
Ma poiché io non ho la presunzione di aver generato il genio del secolo i miei figli li ho lasciati giocare.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

*Un altro punto di vista*

https://igorsalomone.net/2016/12/13/smettiamola-di-dar-retta-ai-bambini/




di _Igor Salomone_



“Tu”  gli ho detto guardandolo dall’alto in basso e puntando l’indice sul suo naso “non devi ascoltare sempre i discorsi degli adulti”.
Cavolo che esperienza! mi sono sentito posseduto dallo Spirito degli Educatori Passati. Ne ho assunto persino la postura: volitiva, austera, magistrale. Diamine! possibile che gli adulti non possano parlare tra loro senza che tutti i mocciosi nei dintorni non si sentano in diritto di ficcare il naso interrompendo, domandando, pretendendo?

Dove abbiamo sbagliato?
Perchè da qualche parte abbiamo sicuramente sbagliato.

Il giorno dopo Ognissanti eravamo a pranzo con una coppia di amici, in un ristorantino incastonato tra le montagne nel bel mezzo di un nulla blu. Quattro genitori, due bambini di nove anni e mia figlia, che di anni ne ha diciannove ma necessita di attenzioni anche maggiori degli altri due. Madre, figlia, figlia, figlio, madre, padre, padre. Questa era la distribuzione dei posti attorno al tavolo. Ogni genitore aveva di fronte un figlio, nessun adulto si guardava dritto negli occhi, per parlarci dovevamo  contorcerci.

“Quando ero piccolo noi bambini mangiavamo sempre per conto nostro”, dico al mio amico che annuisce. Abbiamo la stessa età. E anche le stesse passioni pedagogiche. E’ d’accordo  quando sentenzio che non mi sembra sia stato un gran guadagno passare da quella specie di apartheid generazionale, all’attuale promiscuità che confonde i mondi di adulti e bambini, mischiandoli inestricabilmente.
Eppure è questo che mi capita di vedere ovunque.

In una comunità per minori che frequento per lavoro, siedo spesso a pranzo con educatori e ragazzi. Stesso format: adulto-minore-adulto-minore in alternanza e i discorsi, a tavola, sono sempre intrecciati. I ragazzi faticano a parlare tra loro senza che un educatore non intervenga e gli adulti fra loro difficilmente scambiano una parola.
Non esistono più discorsi “da grandi”? Bambini e ragazzi non hanno più nulla da dirsi che riguardi solo loro e nessun altro?
Del resto mi sembra di essere mia nonna. Odio i discorsi che iniziano con “una volta” per dire che l’Età dell’oro è alle spalle, fosse anche solo vent’anni fa, e oggi il mondo è irrimediabilmente corrotto. Non ho alcuna nostalgia del bel mondo antico alla ‘900 di Bertolucci e l’immagine dei bambini che giocano scalzi nell’aia tirando di fionda ai gatti mi mette tristezza, non malinconia per la vita vera di una volta ormai andata perduta.

Però qualcosa di sbagliato c’è comunque.
Bambini che non si fanno mai gli affari propri e adulti che mettono il becco in tutto ciò che fanno i bambini, sono due facce della stessa medaglia. Il frutto iperbolico e illegittimo di una rivoluzione educativa che ci ha insegnato l’attenzione e l’ascolto, ma non ci ha mai detto che per avere la nostra attenzione i bambini hanno diritto a rapinarla con ogni mezzo e che ascoltarli significa dar retta a tutto quello che dicono.
L’attenzione va conquistata, non pretesa, e ottenerla non può essere lo scopo, _ma il mezzo per imparare i modi, i momenti e le opportunità. _
L’ascolto educativo è ascolto dei bisogni e tacere, ignorare, persino intimare, magari con l’indice puntato, possono essere gesti attenti al bisogno dei bambini di essere posti di fronte a dei confini. Se sono compiuti con cura e non per sfinimento, quando i confini si sono dissolti, quando la richiesta di attenzione diventa predatoria, quando lo spazio adulto è ormai totalmente colonizzato.
Smettiamola di dar retta ai bambini a ogni costo. Anche perchè il costo che alla fine dobbiamo pagare è l’impossibilità di dar loro ascolto, assordati dal frastuono delle loro pretese.
Smettiamola di dar retta ai bambini e iniziamo ad ascoltarli, anche se per farlo dobbiamo girare la testa dall’altra parte, continuare a parlare tra noi, ricondurli con un dito al loro spazio.
Smettiamola di dar retta ai bambini, oppure diamogliela sul serio drizzando le orecchie a ciò di cui necessitano veramente, anche se questo significa tenerli, quando serve, a debita distanza.


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Febbraio 2017)

Interessante, veramente tanto.


----------



## danny (9 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> https://igorsalomone.net/2016/12/13/smettiamola-di-dar-retta-ai-bambini/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Premesso che da noi i bambini stanno tra bambini e gli adulti tra adulti e che esistono piani separati di comunicazione, le modalita di cui si parla nell'articolo descrivono una socialita che viaggia sulla difensiva, in cui la famiglia a mo' di clan erge barriere protettive nei confronti di chi non vi appartiene, costituendo i bambini le mura difensive. Ne consegue l'indispensabilita' di non perdere tale strumento di difesa e quindi il perpetuarsi di una relazione alla pari con i figli.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Premesso che da noi i bambini stanno tra bambini e gli adulti tra adulti e che esistono piani separati di comunicazione, le modalita di cui si parla nell'articolo descrivono una socialita che viaggia sulla difensiva, in cui la famiglia a mo' di clan erge barriere protettive nei confronti di chi non vi appartiene, costituendo i bambini le mura difensive. Ne consegue l'indispensabilita' di non perdere tale strumento di difesa e quindi il perpetuarsi di una relazione alla pari con i figli.


Ma è diffuso.


----------

